# You're first build?



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

I started mine 6 years ago, and put it down because I was discouraged by a couple things. I just picked it up again recently because I've been laid off and had lots of time on my hands. Part of me wants to start a different project as my first complete build, because the whole carved top and set neck thing is quite involved for a first timer. 
What did you do for your first build, and how did it turn out?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

blacktooth i can agree with that for me the set neck takes the enjoyment out of guitar building for me , i will continue to build them that way but there's nothing more refreshing than building a tele or something ( there's allot less of the measure 10 times then make one move forward way of thinking ) ,you pretty much build a body & a neck then bolt it together something as small as a peice of cardboard can get you the a nice the perfect angle in a neck pocket & the carve top its ton of work & a ton of sanding what really bugs me is there is really no way to reproduce a lespaul carve top by hand ,to look exactly like a 59 les paul or something like that i have not found a way to achieve this


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

well theres more help on the net than ever before ,tutorials n stuff like that


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

true there definitely is a lot of info. I'd like to see a demo of someone carving the top with nothing but unpowered hand tools. that's my approach!

So how did you're first axe turn out?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

do you have an angle grinder ? with one of those sanding disc
YouTube - Ormsby Guitars - Multiscale Custom Video Diary - PART FIVE
i have been meaning to give this a try the next time i build a carve top 
practice on a something made from scrap lumber first


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a pneumatic one in my toolbox where I was working, but no air compressor at home right now. excellent idea though. maybe I'll rent a compressor for the weekend. thanks for the link!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The les Pat


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

blacktooth said:


> I started mine 6 years ago, and put it down because I was discouraged by a couple things. I just picked it up again recently because I've been laid off and had lots of time on my hands. Part of me wants to start a different project as my first complete build, because the whole carved top and set neck thing is quite involved for a first timer.
> What did you do for your first build, and how did it turn out?


Tele. Played well enough to use in my high school band in the 80's.

I think I have made more tele's in more wood combinations and pickup and bridge combos than anything else. Love teles! Also, IMO easiest guitar to make hands down. Everything is flat.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

blacktooth said:


> true there definitely is a lot of info. I'd like to see a demo of someone carving the top with nothing but unpowered hand tools. that's my approach!
> 
> So how did you're first axe turn out?


I did a carved top and back archtop... using just hand tools. IMO the best for carving is the "pull shave" from Lee Valley.

AJC


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

I built my first "Guitar" when I was 15, it was a disaster. I built a solid body in school that was super Strat shaped it had sharp horns with rounded edges sort of like an SG, I painted it olive green it was very ugly. I built the pickup using 3 old school telephone speaker magnets and coils linked in series. The pickup sounded terrible, probably out phase but still it made noise so I was happy. I topped it all off with a nylon string acoustic guitar neck, I broke off the plastic on the string shafts to use electric strings. That guitar was ugly and sounded terrible but still it was my first guitar. I have no idea where it ended up but I wish I still had that pickup.

Dave.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I turned a cheap Tele clone into a 25 1/2" scale four string bass. It seemed like it was going to be easy...Just plug the headstock, veneer and redrill, add a bit of hardware and pickups and done. It ended up being so challenging that I put it away, sometimes for months at a time, and I finished it in just under two years. All I can say is, it probably was worth it just for the looks I get from musicians that see it. But never again....

(edited for spelling)


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't give up! I have been on my build for a year and a half. Plenty of help and advice from members here. I finally have it all apart for the last time and final finishing is drying right now. Then to put it all back together and wire it up. I did not get the nut cut as well as I would have liked, but that is relatively minor, a new one can be made. I put it away for extended periods and only worked on it when I could give it my full concentration. Hope to have final ass'y done by months end but I sold my amp and will have to find a replacement to plug in.


----------

